# need help pick my first water cooling loop



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 5, 2013)

edit:

please look at here for my question

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...water-cooling-loop.195434/page-3#post-3079842


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7363/...id-cooling-guide-how-to-why-to-what-to-expect

Good place to start.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 5, 2013)

aim for 120mm rad space per heat source then plus 120 for headroom.

fancontrollers are a good idea, or even a connection from mobo fan pwm header to fan splitter/hub.

compression fittings equal the same size hose, barbs have the hose one size smaller.

plan your loop for angled fittings, could use string and make notes of the angles and location of components. really take time planning the loop.

read lots of guides ^^

also post some pics of your rig and shopping list so that others can double check!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7363/...id-cooling-guide-how-to-why-to-what-to-expect
> 
> Good place to start.




Thanks... honestly, I have been reading already for like 2 to 3 months regarding water cooling... its not like I decided today I will do water cooling. 

I just dont want to end up getting a parts without doing extensive search about it. I have learned my mistake already when I build my current rig. When I build first time my current rig, I went to retailer, and I told him I want to build a computer.... so without that much knowledge, he game me a list. did some search that night about it....... and it looks same. Now I end up hating my current mobo that cant do tri fire - tri sli, my 2 gpu's which are more than 2 slot...... my current PSU now is 2nd PSU cause first build was a cheap ass PSU.....

I dont want to end up buying again and again due because I didnt search that much.

But because when I search frozen cpu, there is alot of options..... from fittings to water block so on and so forth.

Thats why I decided to ask community now for suggestion of parts I needed so I wont end up with disappointments... you know


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aim for 120mm rad space per heat source then plus 120 for headroom.
> 
> fancontrollers are a good idea, or even a connection from mobo fan pwm header to fan splitter/hub.
> 
> ...



ok yeah its a good idea.... i will do some shopping first frozen cpu then I will come back......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2013)

night.fox said:


> I just dont want to end up getting a parts without doing extensive search about it. I have learned my mistake already when I build my current rig. When I build first time my current rig, I went to retailer, and I told him I want to build a computer.... so without that much knowledge, he game me a list. did some search that night about it....... and it looks same. Now I end up hating my current mobo that cant do tri fire - tri sli, my 2 gpu's which are more than 2 slot...... my current PSU now is 2nd PSU cause first build was a cheap ass PSU.....
> 
> I dont want to end up buying again and again due because I didnt search that much.



This is exactly why I would buy a full used loop or like one of the XSPC Rasa kits. No worries that you are missing anything or ordering something wrong (and then have to wait longer) plus months of "reading" does not compare at all to what you will learn in minutes actually having all this stuff in your hands.

Thats how I did it. Used CPU loop for $150 back in 2007.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 5, 2013)

that is another option.

i bought a xspc RS kit (rasa) but youll find it wont stay that way. the X20 pumps wont feed multiple rads and blocks. 

the larger kits would amount to the same cost as a custom, but a custom will probably perform better and meet the right needs.

just do it all properly and double check twice


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 5, 2013)

night.fox, another option to consider is 2 separate loops, one for CPU and another dedicated for the GPU(s).  It will be a little more costly, but the maintenance and temp load balancing will be much simpler.  The biggest extra expense would be another reservoir, assuming you are going with two pumps anyway.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2013)

No they won't but it's a great, noob-safe start from which to truly learn the ins and outs and then upgrade. I was totally daunted by all the info and options online (barb? compression? How many? What size? how much tubing do I need? wtf is G1/4? etc etc) and everybody at first is scared to death of soaking their rig. It just took away a lot of the initial (and potential) bs and stress, I found.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 5, 2013)

ha.... cannot multi quote post now.. lol

anyway,

oh I didnt know that.. RASA kits are used? ok... i will look into that....

@Sasqui, ok..... didnt thought about 2 separate loops... but sounds like a messy set up but its true what you have said..... temp load balancing is easier.....

I just thought about dual slot 2 pumps cause sounds like 360mm and 2 x 120 radiator is a big loop. ha ha...... but can one pump deliver?

at wrigley, EXACTLY MY POINT!  with all these options like size of tubings, fittings, compression fittings 1/4, 1/2 wtf, its makes me wanna just give up planning lol. But it sounds like fun....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2013)

It is fun but trust me it will be less fun if you buy something wrong or screw something up due to lack of knowledge/experience. There's not much to it really provided you have everything you need (and a leak is very unlikely). No the Rasa kits are all new, quality XSPC components but sometimes people on forums sell "complete" loops. Think other shops have custom "kits" too maybe Performance PCs.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 5, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It is fun but trust me it will be less fun if you buy something wrong or screw something up due to lack of knowledge/experience. There's not much to it really provided you have everything you need (and a leak is very unlikely). No the Rasa kits are all new, quality XSPC components but sometimes people on forums sell "complete" loops. Think other shops have custom "kits" too maybe Performance PCs.



exactly! hu... sounds complicated. I have the fear of buying again and again

well my main reason of going into water loop is because of the crappy ref cooler of 290's which I want to acquire.... with the fear of making a water loop, might wanna just get ref 780ti (kinda need a ref blower type) and call it a day...

my vapor x are silent in idle! but when Im gaming, they are loud. imagine the ref 290's ^_^


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

trust me it isnt as hard as people make out! i was a noob to watercooling a few months ago, now im able to do near enough anything with watercooling.

the RS kits are ok for small loops, but if you get a kit with X20 pump/res it will not deliver enough flow for 2/3rads and 2/3blocks.


the fittings are simple, 

compressions equal the size of the hose 

barbs then the hose size smaller

the dual bay res you plan on getting will fit 2 d5 pumps, count the amount of fittings needed. 

draw some plans on paint, and upload all ya plans/shopping list and pics of rig on here.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> ha.... cannot multi quote post now.. lol


keep hitting replay on post you like to quote and they will appear in replay form at the bottom following the order you have hit on replay



d1nky said:


> and upload pics of rig on here.


 
start with this ↑ first.

edit:
water loop in this case will be damn hard
edit2:
and expensive
edit3:
this is for the begining but you wont like it



 

fans:
4x http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/sickleflow/sickleflow-120-2000rpm-red-led.html
4xhttp://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/sickleflow/sickleflow-120-2000rpm.html
pumps:
2xhttp://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/can-au-eu-mcp350-pumps-ddc-1t-35-shipped-pp.155400/unread

edit4:
i have updated frozencpu partlist cause i have selected fittings with non matching colors

edit5:
new update of partlist (2 additional straight fittings) and loop pic added



dark green--> straight fittings
red-->90deg fittings
blue-->45deg fittings
gray-->tubbing
yellow-->res+pumptop+pumps
purple-->rads
light green-->water blocks


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys I really appreciate it...

anyway, I gave up the water cooling idea. It turns out not worth the hassle water cooling RV 03 case which are optimized for air coolers...

so now I just need to decide if it is R9 290's non ref cooler or GTX 780 ti.

I will wait for water cooling loop until i get a new case......

Once again thank you guys for all the feed bakcs


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> Thanks for all the help guys I really appreciate it...
> 
> anyway, I gave up the water cooling idea. It turns out not worth the hassle water cooling RV 03 case which are optimized for air coolers...
> 
> ...


 
Hell, I got scared looking at the $773.80 price tag!  I've said this before and will say it again... unless you really dig the watercooling hobby, you can get just about the same O/C results with high end air cooling at about 1/10 the cost.  Personally, I probably wouldn't go watercooling again, but I'm glad I did.  Good luck!


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Hell, I got scared looking at the $773.80 price tag!  I've said this before and will say it again... unless you really dig the watercooling hobby, you can get just about the same O/C results with high end air cooling at about 1/10 the cost.  Personally, I probably wouldn't go watercooling again, but I'm glad I did.  Good luck!




depends what the goal of cooling is?! for 24/7 stable oc, yea high end aircooling would be best on X budget, basically clocking within the boundaries. 

but for benching or pushing further in 24/7 OC, and quietness watercooling is priceless! it opens up doors never possible before.

that kit ne6 posted is quite scary at first glance, but tbh you could even half the cost or just W/C the cpu to begin with.

gpu blocks are pricey and require angled fittings, maybe the reason why mine isnt finished lol

and i agree the case is tiny but ive seen more done in less..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 6, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> keep hitting replay on post you like to quote and they will appear in replay form at the bottom following the order you have hit on replay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didnt know you posted a complete list! Thank you very very very much. I will save this so if I re decide again ^_^... I just searched few minutes ago that 290 are not really that loud for some who has it..... so I'll give 2 for trial. If I got irritated in the noise then I will do water cooling. I wish I can give you double thanks or more thanks for these post of yours....




Sasqui said:


> Hell, I got scared looking at the $773.80 price tag!  I've said this before and will say it again... unless you really dig the watercooling hobby, you can get just about the same O/C results with high end air cooling at about 1/10 the cost.  Personally, I probably wouldn't go watercooling again, but I'm glad I did.  Good luck!



money was not really an issue..... imagine this one.. price of 780ti here $850 x 2 = 1700. 2 x 290's $470 a piece. 940 + 773.80 + 80$ shipping... 1793.8. All in all, it's same and CPU is water cooled ^_^


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aim for 120mm rad space per heat source then plus 120 for headroom.
> 
> fancontrollers are a good idea, or even a connection from mobo fan pwm header to fan splitter/hub.
> 
> ...



Im not sure why anyone would think that 120 rad per heat source is a good idea. Most 120 rads cannot dissipate more then 150w of heat. Most high end GPUs that that people water cool these days are far beyond that.

He would probably be perfectly fine with a 360 and a 240.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

i think its just to guage roughly how much rad you need, damn i wouldnt dream of running an FX chip on a 120 rad lol

if we were to say 240mm (which is about right) then people would be running a huge amount of rad

p.s i didnt mean 120 rad plus a 120 rad.

120*3  = 360mm rad.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 6, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im not sure why anyone would think that 120 rad per heat source is a good idea. Most 120 rads cannot dissipate more then 150w of heat. Most high end GPUs that that people water cool these days are far beyond that.
> 
> He would probably be perfectly fine with a 360 and a 240.




yeah but problem is space..... well i could put 360mm at the bottom and 240mm outside behind my case..... 

damn the $773 that ne6 posted does not include fans and pumps yet lol..... all in all, the parts selected by ne6 is well selected....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> yeah but problem is space..... well i could put 360mm at the bottom and 240mm outside behind my case.....
> 
> damn the $773 that ne6 posted does not include fans and pumps yet lol..... all in all, the parts selected by ne6 is well selected....


 
That's what I would do till you have a case more water cool friendly. If you are going to do water cooling do it right the first go at it, is all I can say.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 7, 2013)

night.fox said:


> yeah but problem is space..... well i could put 360mm at the bottom and 240mm outside behind my case.....
> 
> damn the $773 that ne6 posted does not include fans and pumps yet lol..... all in all, the parts selected by ne6 is well selected....


well if you drop that cf bullshit and get 290x instead you can save about 180$ from water block and fittings. but i sill would recommend you to get 2x mcp350 because of distances you have to cover.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> well if you drop that cf bullshit and get 290x instead you will can save about 180$ from water block and fittings. but i sill would recommend you to get 2x mcp350 because of distances you have to cover.



Just get the MCP35x.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 7, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> well if you drop that cf bullshit and get 290x instead you will can save about 180$ from water block and fittings. but i sill would recommend you to get 2x mcp350 because of distances you have to cover.



nah... dont want to drop CF... i need more power ^_^.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just get the MCP35x.


2x350 for 70$ or 35x for 90$


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> 2x350 for 70$ or 35x for 90$



Where is he getting the MCP350s from?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 7, 2013)

just check Frozen CPu the 35X looks stronger....


So is the 35X suffice for that kind of loop? 360 + 240 rad?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2013)

Easily. can do more.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Where is he getting the MCP350s from?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/can-au-eu-mcp350-pumps-ddc-1t-35-shipped-pp.155400/unread


night.fox said:


> just check Frozen CPu the 35X looks stronger....
> 
> 
> So is the 35X suffice for that kind of loop? 360 + 240 rad?


use this to calculate your needs


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 8, 2013)

damn it..... never thought its hard to plan water cooling lol...

alot of things to remember.... alot to consider.... and on top of top, its seems it requires alot of time and attention.....


----------



## XSI (Dec 9, 2013)

and what about this solution? cheaper, water cooled 1-2 gpu and or cpu
www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2013)

XSI said:


> and what about this solution? cheaper, water cooled 1-2 gpu and or cpu
> www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


 this is gpu bracket only. it doesnt include aio water cooler.


----------



## XSI (Dec 10, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> this is gpu bracket only. it doesn't include aio water cooler.



I know, but it supports a lot of AIO and you don't need to go for high end stuff, just use something like Corsair H50. Even if you buy 2 of them just for 290 it will still be cheaper. 110-120$ for one bracket with AIO. Lets make it 150. 2x150 = 300$ and you can put air on cpu. In their site they say temp difference ~35*C
I believe R290 - 35*C is pretty damn good.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2013)

XSI said:


> I know, but it supports a lot of AIO and you don't need to go for high end stuff, just use something like Corsair H50. Even if you buy 2 of them just for 290 it will still be cheaper. 110-120$ for one bracket with AIO. Lets make it 150. 2x150 = 300$ and you can put air on cpu. In their site they say temp difference ~35*C
> I believe R290 - 35*C is pretty damn good.


-35deg is for gtx780 and g10+x40. x40 is 140mm rad which require case modding in order to fit in raven rv03
aio coolers doesnt offer so better performance over air coolers to justify their higher price.
if it is about most cost efficent solution then it will be better to wait few weeks and get non ref 290

edit:
found review of g10+x40
http://www.hardware-360.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-bracket-review/


----------



## XSI (Dec 10, 2013)

> then it will be better to wait few weeks and get non ref 290


Totally agree


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 10, 2013)

XSI said:


> Totally agree



nope i will be pushing for water cooling....decided to get 290's as based from review 290x cant push further and difference between 2 is only 4%. dont ant to get after market 290 as they just dump hot air inside case.... dont want that anymore based from my experience on my current gpu's. the nzxt doesnt really cool the vrm...

@
neo, thanks for looking up my thread all the time.... i am currently checking and planning for watercooling... i will ask you first bdfore i pruchase....


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2013)

night.fox said:


> nope i will be pushing for water cooling....decided to get 290's as based from review 290x cant push further and difference between 2 is only 4%. dont ant to get after market 290 as they just dump hot air inside case.... dont want that anymore based from my experience on my current gpu's. the nzxt doesnt really cool the vrm...


 
i think idea behind fan at bracket is to cool exactly vrms. since they arent covered from fins of the gpu radiator this solution will work well enough. memory cooling however is minimal to non existing.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 10, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> i think idea behind fan at bracket is to cool exactly vrms. since they arent covered from fins of the gpu radiator this solution will work well enough. memory cooling however is minimal to non existing.



yeah thats also what I read about.. but it doesnt look good... anyway like I said I will be pushing for water cooling....

I am planning to sell my 7950's ( hope I can do now but I am not home) but my plan is to get 290's test have some test and so on. If noise and hot annoys me, I will sell my 7950's and buy a full loop water cooling.... I basically need extra gpu for my other normal rig with my old 1050p monitor. 

anyway ne6, is 2 x 240 rad enough to cool CPU + 2 290's? what my plan actually is to (sorry I dont have any accounts on photo sharing, so I cannot attached a drawing)... my plan is 1 240 rad on the Bays... and one 240 rad outside my case.... I still want to keep the 2 180 fans from the bottom to keep everything inside cool.....

on the external one, there is a pump, rad combo... cant remember but I saw that on the frozen cpu... and then 1 loop for CPU.... I will drop the bay reservior idea...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2013)

OP don't waste your time with the AIO cooling units, brackets for a GPU, etc. make a real water cooling loop. Especially if you have the money to drop. Its fun, and something new to learn.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> OP don't waste your time with the AIO cooling units, brackets for a GPU, etc. make a real water cooling loop. Especially if you have the money to drop. Its fun, and something new to learn.




exactly and the performance difference is huge.

A full custom loop is priceless when done right, and can be kept for years!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> OP don't waste your time with the AIO cooling units, brackets for a GPU, etc. make a real water cooling loop. Especially if you have the money to drop. Its fun, and something new to learn.



who said i will go for AIO? 



> *nope i will be pushing for water cooling*....decided to get 290's as based from review 290x cant push further and difference between 2 is only 4%. dont ant to get after market 290 as they just dump hot air inside case.... dont want that anymore based from my experience on my current gpu's. the nzxt doesnt really cool the vrm...






night.fox said:


> yeah thats also what I read about.. but it doesnt look good... anyway like I said I will be pushing for water cooling....
> 
> I am planning to sell my 7950's ( hope I can do now but I am not home) but my plan is to get 290's test have some test and so on. If noise and hot annoys me, I will sell my 7950's and buy a full loop water cooling.... I basically need extra gpu for my other normal rig with my old 1050p monitor.
> 
> ...



so please tell me MXPhenom and d1nky if 2 x 240 is enough for 2 x 290's and CPU?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2013)

night.fox said:


> yeah thats also what I read about.. but it doesnt look good... anyway like I said I will be pushing for water cooling....
> 
> I am planning to sell my 7950's ( hope I can do now but I am not home) but my plan is to get 290's test have some test and so on. If noise and hot annoys me, I will sell my 7950's and buy a full loop water cooling.... I basically need extra gpu for my other normal rig with my old 1050p monitor.
> 
> ...



how much heat radiators transfer to air depends on fans. but i would rather play save and get a bit more rads then to have smaller rads and to have to pump rmps of fans in order to get job done.
also keep in mind that you wont bin the loop next time you upgrade your pc. you will pay almost 1k for it so better make it with bigger tolerances.
you will still need reservoir and place to mount pumps so you will need exact calculation how much will this cost because you may end up spending more for reservoir, and mounting of reservoir and pumps then if you use bay reservoir. build in level indicator will also give you easy accessible indication for possible leaks.

in case specs it is written that fans can be added to drive bays (or as replacement) but i cant see what  air direction would be cause front bay covers look quite solid (at least on pictures i saw). also you may find outer radiator quite uncomfortable. what i have offered you is may be the best way to fit everything inside the case w/o case modding. if you setup rad fans to be exhaust and add intake fans on every other available slot you will have 4 intake and 4 exhaust fans. air flow direction will be kind of wired but it will work.
you really dont need those 180mm fans. you will watercool your biggest heaters (cpu and gpus) only other things left for cooling are mb vrms and ram. vrm will be cooled from fan behind cpu just fine (see my f1rst m0d in d1nky's sig) and 1600 ram doesnt need that much cooling and airflow in case will be enough to keep it cool.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 10, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> how much heat radiators transfer to air depends on fans. but i would rather play save and get a bit more rads then to have smaller rads and to have to pump rmps of fans in order to get job done.
> also keep in mind that you wont bin the loop next time you upgrade your pc. you will pay almost 1k for it so better make it with bigger tolerances.
> you will still need reservoir and place to mount pumps so you will need exact calculation how much will this cost because you may end up spending more for reservoir, and mounting of reservoir and pumps then if you use bay reservoir. build in level indicator will also give you easy accessible indication for possible leaks.
> 
> ...




thanks for the good explanation. No the front bays are not solid... i can be removed actually....

damn it this case restricts me alot for this watercooling..... and I cant really buy a new case now never thought about having desire for water cooling... I just bought this case a few months ago and I could imagine my wife's reaction if I say I need a case again.... she will basically say " again?" lol.....

right now I am inspired by this 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1293024/build-log-hydro-raven-2-0-rv03

but I can see he has only 1 GPU..... but I wont do case modding... like drilling a hole at the back for the fan... thats why I thought about the idea of having the rad oustide the case instead.....


I actually thought about using my extra mid tower case for water cooling. But damn it wont look nice though having a 2 cases.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2013)

You just need to buy a case built  for watercooling. instead of fiddling with ways of doing in your current case.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hell just get an nzxt switch 810 and youll be on your way.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2013)

night.fox said:


> thanks for the good explanation. No the front bays are not solid... i can be removed actually....
> 
> damn it this case restricts me alot for this watercooling..... and I cant really buy a new case now never thought about having desire for water cooling... I just bought this case a few months ago and I could imagine my wife's reaction if I say I need a case again.... she will basically say " again?" lol.....
> 
> ...



you want to run the case w/o bay covers?!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 10, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> you want to run the case w/o bay covers?!


oh no.... in the bays.... the front one bezels? i think that one is called... is removable....

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/silverstone_raven_rv03_review,4.html



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hell just get an nzxt switch 810 and youll be on your way.



not an option.. like I said I just bought this case a few months ago..... never thought I want to do water cooling lol...
But who knows,,, maybe 290 will perform well due to the fact that my case is optimized for air cooling... well means not over heat and no throttling. I dont think I will do over clock. That was one reason why I want to do crossfire to lessen the load.... one 290 stock is not really sufficient or it is sufficient of course but I cannot play at max settings....
my 2 7950's overclocked well played at max settings on my monitor but I could hear gpu's are screaming all the time... lol... so you never know.... if there is no throttling, even fans are screaming... I may have got used to it already on the noise I had on my gpu's now....

I am not rushing... I am out of town so I am just on planning stage so when the time comes, I am already prepared... good thing about frozen cpu is that you can save the things you wanted to buy so you can just pull it off right away after you decide to buy...

One more reason why I like this case is the idea of having the HDD's behind.... I have 6 HDD's 4 normal HDD, 1 SSD and one SSHD.... small one for my steam games....


----------



## d1nky (Dec 11, 2013)

ive been subbed to this thread since it started. im no pro in watercooling but I know enough.

if you want to keep the case and have a decent budget, a phobya nova 1080 will certainly make you wet and overkill your cooling! also it can be run on a decent pump (d5, 35x etc), I'd even fit quick disconnects!

if it were me, I wouldn't waste the cash on a case. I bought the 810 switch, its great. but I wish I had a testbench or more rad!.

another option is to mod, I had a tiny case and managed to stick a loop in it. the problem is tho, its so compact its easy to break and damage things. check my sig out.

I totally agree and have many people tell me to get 290s on water, as they have much potential. I also atm have xfire 7950s which kick ass in games, and im hesitant to upgrade!


watercooling Is easy, its the part after where you become addicted and want to spend every penny on it that is hard!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 11, 2013)

night.fox said:


> oh no.... in the bays.... the front one bezels? i think that one is called... is removable....
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/silverstone_raven_rv03_review,4.html
> 
> ...


 
in review i saw filters and removable covers wasnt shown.
what version of mb you have with 1 pciex1 or with 2 pciex1?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> in review i saw filters and removable covers wasnt shown.
> what version of mb you have with 1 pciex1 or with 2 pciex1?



it is removable... in manual it says as well... in manual, silverstone also suggested 240 rad on the bays sucking air from outside...
my current mobo now has 2 pci x 1....

im curious... why asking pci e 1?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 11, 2013)

cause i saw it has 2 versions.
newer is with one pciex1 removed but distance vetween top and mid pciex16 slots is unchanged so you still have one empty slot between your vga cards


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> cause i saw it has 2 versions.
> newer is with one pciex1 removed but distance vetween top and mid pciex16 slots is unchanged so you still have one empty slot between your vga cards



oh ok.... actually planning to get 4770k with sniper 5 for my gaming build.... sniper 5 so it will give me also a chance to trifire or quadfire in the future... i know i know about x79 build but meh... x79 mobos are too old now. i need lots of sata connections for my planned raid connections....

meaning if I do crossfire now, it has 2 slots distance. It should give enough distance for this hot 290's.....

I will use my current rig as my mobile desktop... one I could carry all the time with me at work.... computers here at work are so slow.. so planning to keep this.... I am not rushing to get a water cooling build as if I sold my 7950's, then I could just bring one of my future 290. If I dont sell my 7950 then i will bring my 7950 instead.....


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 11, 2013)

night.fox said:


> oh ok.... actually planning to get 4770k with sniper 5 for my gaming build.... sniper 5 so it will give me also a chance to trifire or quadfire in the future... i know i know about x79 build but meh... x79 mobos are too old now. i need lots of sata connections for my planned raid connections....
> 
> meaning if I do crossfire now, it has 2 slots distance. It should give enough distance for this hot 290's.....
> 
> I will use my current rig as my mobile desktop... one I could carry all the time with me at work.... computers here at work are so slow.. so planning to keep this.... I am not rushing to get a water cooling build as if I sold my 7950's, then I could just bring one of my future 290. If I dont sell my 7950 then i will bring my 7950 instead.....


and water cooling goes to ...?!
sniper 5 or fatal1ty?
also keep in mid that adding more vga cards will require more rads and may require 2nd case or outside block like phobya nova 1080.
i still cant understand for what you need 3 or 4 cf

anyway updated loop and partlist for your current config.






part list doesnt include vga waterblocks which are out of stock atm and cant be added to cart. *2 blocks will add 270$ so frozen cpu stuff will cost total 693$*
for this setup you will need not 8 but 10 fans. everthing else is the same for sniper 5 mb you have to purchase cnt-vdb1 instead of cnt-vdb2 for connection of vga blocks




color coding is the same as before
teal-->water pumps+dual xspc top
white arrows show airflow directions

edit:
forgot to mention fan on side panel 9at the back of the picute) that blow in fresh air to back of cpu


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> and water cooling goes to ...?!
> sniper 5 or fatal1ty?
> also keep in mid that adding more vga cards will require more rads and may require 2nd case or outside block like phobya nova 1080.
> i still cant understand for what you need 3 or 4 cf
> ...




thank you very very very much ne6... i really appreciate your help and it makes my planning easier....

although, unfortunately... bay reservior and 240 rad would not fit in the bays...

So i will have to ditch the bay reservior and get the pump + reservior.... which would be inside the case....

with your airflow, it would not create a vaccum inside the case? Oh well it wont of course there are still holes... oh i remember now negative pressure..... is that ok for a water cooling rig?

edit: the water cooling loop will go to sniper 5 rig...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2013)

aha... after you mentioned the phobya NOVA,

this inspires me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is much better solution for the case not optimized for water cooler.... nice nice.....

now I just need to find right hose, fittings, pumps reservior and so on.......


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 11, 2013)

they will fit
you have one free 5.25" bay above removable dirve cages.







night.fox said:


> aha... after you mentioned the phobya NOVA,
> 
> this inspires me
> 
> ...


price will blow out your inspiration  
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...a_1080_Full_Copper_Radiator_-_60mm.html#blank
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ator_Box_-_Black_Powder_Coat_38282.html#blank

edit:
specialy for you: one water cooling opitimized case


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2013)

wait..... the frozen CPU links you posted was one with the housing and one with 3 x 360 rads right? all in all its about $350 including shipping..... but then good side was I have 3 x 360 rads in which it is also quad fire ready ^_^ am I correct?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 11, 2013)

night.fox said:


> wait..... the frozen CPU links you posted was one with the housing and one with 3 x 360 rads right? all in all its about $350 including shipping..... but then good side was I have 3 x 360 rads in which it is also quad fire ready ^_^ am I correct?


it is triple 360 rad (cant be separated or partially replaced) from 2 links i have posted you will get rad and housing. everything else till you get look from your photo has to be added separately (2 res, fittings, pump box at lower left i dont have idea what it is etc.)+water blocks and may be more pumps.
why are you insist so much to waste money on 3-4fire. it is absolutely pointless unless you are doing gpu computing of any kind.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> it is triple 360 rad (cant be separated or partially replaced) from 2 links i have posted you will get rad and housing. everything else till you get look from your photo has to be added separately (2 res, fittings, pump box at lower left i dont have idea what it is etc.)+water blocks and may be more pumps.
> why are you insist so much to waste money on 3-4fire. it is absolutely pointless unless you are doing gpu computing of any kind.



nah told that myself 2 years ago.... if you can see amd trend.... scaling on multi gpu is getting better... after software frame pacing, they have now harware frame pacing... in which it significally fix scaling issues....not going for quadfire now.... maybe in a year... when multi gpu scales so much better.... then atleast water cooling is ready... right?as other says, these water cooling can be kept for so long time in whcich could use in any rig.... ddr4 coming..... haswell e coming..... you know......... plus it looks neat this external rads.. dont you think?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 12, 2013)

night.fox said:


> nah told that myself 2 years ago.... if you can see amd trend.... scaling on multi gpu is getting better... after software frame pacing, they have now harware frame pacing... in which it significally fix scaling issues....not going for quadfire now.... maybe in a year... when multi gpu scales so much better.... then atleast water cooling is ready... right?as other says, these water cooling can be kept for so long time in whcich could use in any rig.... ddr4 coming..... haswell e coming..... you know......... plus it looks neat this external rads.. dont you think?


so it is all about rooster.
but still 3-4fire is pointless. better spent those 1.2k you will pay for additional 2x290 and water blocks for 4k hd monitor so you can utilize the power of 2x290s you will have.
externel rads are neat but require free space in home. in my home problems will be more then joy.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 12, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> so it is all about rooster.
> but still 3-4fire is pointless. better spent those 1.2k you will pay for additional 2x290 and water blocks for 4k hd monitor so you can utilize the power of 2x290s you will have.
> externel rads are neat but require free space in home. in my home problems will be more then joy.




thanks ne6.... yes I know its pointless now. I figured that once I have quadfire setup, gives me option also to eyefinity 1600p ^_^. I saw Karlitos quadfire 290x and I was amazed how looks smooth his eyefinity 1440p with quadfire 290x. I am not saying I will go for that now.....

Its just since its my first time building a water cooling loop, and seeing this external rads.... I figured why not go for it if only a few bucks difference and gives an option also to expand more in the future. By expand means adding gpu blocks and or another cpu block.

I have a nice small room just for my rig. and the space is not really an issue.... (yet) lol....


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 12, 2013)

night.fox said:


> I have a nice small room just for my rig. and the space is not really an issue.... (yet) lol....


if your room is small enough you can save from heating in winter too.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 14, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> if your room is small enough you can save from heating in winter too.




its not really small. ^_^. I have a 2 x 3 meter room. only for my rig.

update: after reading about this.




> The SilverStone RV03 case I use has two fan modes that control the intake fans at the bottom of the case. If I use the case’s silent mode, the 290X cards will get hot enough to throttle. After about 20 minutes of gaming I will see where the GPU clocks start to throttle. Usually my clocks bounce around between 935MHz to 960MHz if I see it throttling but, I honestly have never been able to tell in-game whether the throttling was occurring or not. Switching the intake fans to its faster speeds, both the 290X cards will stay pegged pretty much at the 1000MHz GPU clock speed without issue. With the decibel meter on the arm of my chair the entire system with all the fans spun up registers in the 48dB to 49dB range, but not irritating.



source: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/13/4_weeks_radeon_r9_290x_crossfire/4#.Uqujz8eDrGg

I think I will pass for water cooling now.....

its a very perfect since case we have is same.... and putting the 180mm fan on high setting does really help.....


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 14, 2014)

OK OK.

I have changed my mind. I'll do full water cooling.

Please check my parts list if it is ok.






and also, for the case, I will be getting a Haf Stacker 935 Case.

Please also check if the flow is ok






I will remove the drive bays and I will put in all in the Haf 915 case which I am planning to place in the bottom.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 14, 2014)

you might have problems with sata&powercable lengnts if you put hdds in 915.
take 2x360 rads. and mount em on side pannels of the 915. with fans blowing air out. add suction fans at front and back (or dont add fans at all). use comression fittings. they are more expencieve about same price as barb+clamps but with less chance for leaking and you can use 45deg or 90deg angles. check of res can be mounted horizontaly if not replace it with one that can. or consider bay res+pump setup
i think you dont really need mb in loop. you have missed waterblock for it in basket.
subtotal is coverd by tpu watermark.
i am not sure if you will make it with one pump. use this http://martinsliquidlab.org/pump-planning-guide/ to calculate what pump power you need.
you have only one ssd in yr rig or you will add hdds as well


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks ne6

about the HDD's, actually I have a total of 5 HDD and 1 SSD. I just didnt put it in my system config.

I thought about the length of sata cable and power cables. but actually the thing was, I will be using 2 PSU's cause I can feel that 1kW (the one im using now) is not sufficient. So I will use my other 750w PSU.

My plan was, 750W will power up mobo, HDD, water cooling plus 1 290. So whenever I want to use my rig for normal use, the other 2 VGA will be only as standby. I am planning to do 1600p EF as well

Concerning the MOBO waterblock, sniper 5 has a built in water block for the VRM. it is more like a hybrid type block but it is only for VRM

i check the site for the water cooling pump, to be honest, its a bit complicated for me to understand. lol

Ok so it would be better if I take a bay res?


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 14, 2014)

night.fox said:


> thanks ne6
> 
> about the HDD's, actually I have a total of 5 HDD and 1 SSD. I just didnt put it in my system config.
> 
> ...


hmmmm. i am not sure this will work w/o restart everytime. http://powersupplycalculator.net/ calculate yr load power is 830W with 10 120mm fans 850w with 20w for pump and recommended supply is 1025w so 1000w should be enough. or if you add 2nd psu use it to power only loop and fans.



night.fox said:


> Concerning the MOBO waterblock, sniper 5 has a built in water block for the VRM. it is more like a hybrid type block but it is only for VRM
> 
> i check the site for the water cooling pump, to be honest, its a bit complicated for me to understand. lol


you will need 2 pumps as min cause only 3 vga blocks have preasure drop= to ~75% of pump preasure. might be better if you go 35x instead of 655.




night.fox said:


> Ok so it would be better if I take a bay res?


 
i think it will be more compact solution. and mounting will be easyer too.

edit:
i dont think you will like this



buy clamps for barbs from local car shop. you dont need to pay for transport from us.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 15, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> hmmmm. i am not sure this will work w/o restart everytime. http://powersupplycalculator.net/ calculate yr load power is 830W with 10 120mm fans 850w with 20w for pump and recommended supply is 1025w so 1000w should be enough. or if you add 2nd psu use it to power only loop and fans.
> 
> 
> you will need 2 pumps as min cause only 3 vga blocks have preasure drop= to ~75% of pump preasure. might be better if you go 35x instead of 655.
> ...



thanks. ok ill think the bay res and the dual pump is better.

Wow compression fittings was almost same price.

Question,

there was a lot of bard and fittings you add in there. Can I ask where to put it? 

and also I saw there is a phobya 180 degree T block. Where should I place that one? I have no idea lol..


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 16, 2014)

night.fox said:


> thanks. ok ill think the bay res and the dual pump is better.
> 
> Wow compression fittings was almost same price.
> 
> ...



t blocks and barbs are for parallel connection of the rads.
your rads will be at the bottom of pc so if barbs leak it isnt possible to damage pc so you can use there barbs instead of more expensive compressions. phobya t blocks come with the barbs at the same price as other brands t blocks w/o fittings so i got more for same $.


----------

